# Custom Painted 293



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Guys, 
I want to custom paint one of my 293's for Christmas, does anyone have a photo of what you have done? 
There was a beautiful one sold on eBay last year about this time, but I didn't save a picture of it, it was green, red and gold as I recall.

Thank you,
George


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Something along these lines? ...

http://www.lionel.com/products/find...Keywords=&CategoryID=0&RailLineID=&CatalogId=

Click on little pic icons within link to enlarge.

TJ


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Tj,
Hi, and thank you for the response. That is the general look I have in mind although a bit bright for my taste.
I am kicking myself for not saving the photo of that AF 293 that was sold on ebay last year, it was a really beautiful piece, and I considered buying it till it got u p over $300.00. I am hoping someone else saw that listing and can help me find it.
Thank you again,
Aflyer


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This one of mine is tinplate, but the green/red with shiny trim might offer some inspiration, too. See posts 162 through 167 ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=84344&postcount=162

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Aflyer -- You're only limited by your imagination. But whenever you finish it, please post photos. I would love to see what you come up with. I plan to customize a few engines myself someday. A Christmas one sounds like a great idea.


----------

